# Elsie the Border/Jack



## Discodobe (Jan 5, 2012)




----------



## Discodobe (Jan 5, 2012)




----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

So pretty! She looks like a really fun dog. I see both breeds clearly in her too


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Beautiful/striking dog =) Bet she's super smart AND fun! 

Great photo's as well!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Great photos! She is a beautiful dog!  I love her ribbons too! Congratulations on those!


----------



## Discodobe (Jan 5, 2012)

Sibe said:


> So pretty! She looks like a really fun dog. I see both breeds clearly in her too


She is soo much fun - the best dog I could have asked for  



BellaPup said:


> Beautiful/striking dog =) Bet she's super smart AND fun!
> 
> Great photo's as well!


Thanks! She is super smart, lots of fun to train. 



Abbylynn said:


> Great photos! She is a beautiful dog!  I love her ribbons too! Congratulations on those!


Thank you! We just started trialing a few months ago - I'm pretty proud of my puppy!


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Beautiful photos!  And such a cute dog.


----------

